# Autotrail Dakota 2007 bathroom door



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Has anyone had a problem with the bathroom door not closing properly.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi the putties, we have an Autotrial Chieftain. We have not had a problem with the bathroom door but with the towel rail on the door. It keeps getting knocked off, I think this is due to the lightweight material used for keeping the weight down. We have also had a problem with the shower , the walls are made up of 4 individual panels and one of them developed horizontal cracks due to the thinness of the panel. We have just had it repaired under warranty. 
Rich and Lin


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*bathroom door*

Hi we had a problem with the bathroom door not closing seems the door just got bigger on its own


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So far no problems but we have a door with a proper handle, turn type and its a 2008 model.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, i got a scout and the bathroom door wont shut when its cold, put on the heating for an hour and hey presto the door fits again . it must be a little bit of autotrail magic! (or crap materials of course)


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

seanoo said:


> hi all, i got a scout and the bathroom door wont shut when its cold, put on the heating for an hour and hey presto the door fits again . it must be a little bit of autotrail magic! (or crap materials of course)


Its called expansion and contraction !

Viagra?

silly me


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

I thought it was only me had problems with the bathroom door not shutting properly on my Apache. Removed the plate on the door frame as a temporary fix.


----------



## 93227 (May 1, 2005)

Have this problem on our 2006 Tracker. Dealer sank the plate a little at last service but damaged the door frame in the process.  They seem to know about the problem because they said they sometimes take 5mm off the edge of the door! Checked door the other day and it is stuck again. Putting the heating on for a while sounds like the best idea to me.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

I have mentioned this before, Autotrail need to own up to some of thier design faults. Its a shame that they are not a large car manufacturer as they might not be able to escape with mereley a few warranties.

Putties


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Had the same problem with my 2007 miami.I found that the screw which fixes the dividing wall to the floor had come loose.I replaced it with a bigger/longer one and also fitted a conti block for extra strength.It's been ok ever since.


----------

